# Argentina 28-29 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Estudiantes LP v Atletico Lanus

28/10/2008 21:20 GMT
  1.727 3.30 4.50 All Bets (20) 
Tigre v Independiente

28/10/2008 21:20 GMT
  1.833 3.25 4.00 All Bets (20) 
Godoy Cruz Mza. v Huracan

28/10/2008 23:30 GMT
  1.909 3.30 3.60 All Bets (13) 
Velez Sarsfield v San Martin de Tucuman

28/10/2008 23:30 GMT
  1.65 3.40 5.00 All Bets (13) 
Banfield v Boca Juniors

29/10/2008 17:00 GMT
  3.25 3.25 2.05 All Bets (20) 
Rosario Central v Gimnasia J

29/10/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.75 3.40 4.20 All Bets (13) 
River Plate v Newells Old Boys

29/10/2008 19:10 GMT
  1.909 3.30 3.60 All Bets (13) 
San Lorenzo v Gimnasia LP

29/10/2008 19:10 GMT
  1.40 3.80 8.00 All Bets (13) 
Colon v Argentinos Juniors

29/10/2008 21:30 GMT
  1.75 3.25 4.50 All Bets (20) 
Arsenal S. v Racing Club

29/10/2008 22:00 GMT
  2.05 3.30 3.20 All Bets (13)


----------

